# 05 brute force 750



## 91camo (Mar 26, 2013)

i have a 05 brute force 750 with a true 3in snorkel. what i mean is a cut my factory air box hole out to fit a 3in pvc pipe fitting so it was true 3in all the way in with no restrictions. also has moose ign module and hmf pipe. bike has 155 rear jet and 150 front jet (main's) and is running LEAN wondering where a good starting point is to get A/F correct. thanks also i wont to try and drill the main jets out instead of ordering jets


----------

